# Post pics of your hatchys to now,



## Justdragons (May 29, 2012)

Post pics from when your hatchys were young to now.. 

Thought id show you all how my Easterns are going. They used to bicker but now they just live happily together, kinda confuses me because they are both male i reckon.. but i like it cause i haven't got my new viv set up yet. the branch they are holding is as round as a tennis ball. 
from this...





to this..


----------



## maddog-1979 (May 29, 2012)

this is one of my favourite hatchies, i like this guy better than my rick walker red


couple of weeks old





3 months old





about 4 months old





now just over 6months old


----------



## Miffy (May 29, 2012)

My Jungles Left is how she is now and Right is when she was about 6 months old. I have 2 which were brother and sister, both look identical colouring just different head markings.


----------



## Bel03 (May 30, 2012)

Muppet @ 6wks
Muppet @ 3mnths

Muppet @ 6mnths


----------



## Rissi (May 30, 2012)

This is a great idea Just Dragons!


----------



## Grogshla (May 30, 2012)

awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Xcell (May 30, 2012)




----------



## animal805 (May 30, 2012)

This is my Delilah at three weeks then at 5 months Next 2 are my big boy Samson at about the same ages give or take a week or 2


----------



## Xcell (May 30, 2012)

Opps some didnt work i will fix it when im on my computer so its easyier


----------



## Erebos (May 30, 2012)

hope snakes are ok. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Justdragons (May 30, 2012)

Brenton - that GTP gets me every time, its stunning


Rissi - Cheers heaps, Didnt know if there was already a thread on this but never hurts to start a new one.


----------



## Rissi (May 30, 2012)

as a little brown worm about to shed (she'd already grown heaps since i first got her too)

and as the majestic 2m monster she is today (this pic is about 3 months old now)


----------



## Icarus (May 30, 2012)

This is my pogona henrylawsoni, Icarus. First photo is him at 3 weeks old! The second photo is him now, at a bit over 2 years old. He's fully grown.


----------



## Poggle (May 30, 2012)

at 2 days. 





Bear at 2 months


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 30, 2012)

Is that Pog morph for sale or is it a keeper


----------



## Icarus (May 30, 2012)

poggle, you've got the cutest hatchy!


----------



## Poggle (May 30, 2012)

haha a keeper  he is a lil snake wrangler in the making


----------



## GlennB (May 30, 2012)

Nice hatchy poggle


----------



## MontyTheBredl (May 30, 2012)

Ha had to pog :lol:


----------



## Poggle (May 30, 2012)

MontyTheBredl said:


> Ha had to pog :lol:



haha love your work


----------



## vampstorso (May 30, 2012)

First Up, I can't believe how much they've grown Toby! Here's pictures of the day I brought them home (you've probably seen them)
Glad they're not arguing anymore.














Elle:

















Dom






he became picky as and will take rats only every now and then, so he's lil







the still tiny Daae' from this season


----------



## Justdragons (May 30, 2012)

Wow they were tiny, they are quite big now.. and very fun. you do love your diamonds dont ya.  i like the 1st guy. great looking python. how old is it (ellie)?


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> Elle:




How old is she now ?


----------



## reptileKev81 (May 30, 2012)

Hatchy named Wicket, female Beardie
This is my fave hatchy pic of her, love her pose, reminds me of a frog 
She was so tiny when I first got her. About the length of a TimTam biscuit lol





This was taken last year but she is still around the same size, a little bit bigger she must be fully grown now me thinks.




She is my only Beardie, same beardie in my avatar pic 

Cheers
Kev


----------



## Rissi (May 30, 2012)

Kev-LOL what a poser she is. Beautiful. Her nails look super cool in the 2nd pic


----------



## reptileKev81 (May 30, 2012)

Yeah wicket has got alot of attitude and is really photogenic.
So happy I picked her. I've got loads of pics of her, haha
Even the family loves her. She was my gateway reptile to getting a python.
But mum still doesn't like snakes lol, oh well, at least she lets me keep em now 

Think I got gipped, as he charged extra for the high reds, which is what he was suppose to give me, but she is yellow, not red.
I love her and wouldn't exchange her, but i feel the fella conned me out of an extra $20, lol
Small price to pay for happiness though 
It's a mistake I would gladly make again


----------



## NuKL7 (May 30, 2012)

My 3 month old classic Bredli, little Zora!


----------



## vampstorso (May 30, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Wow they were tiny, they are quite big now.. and very fun. you do love your diamonds dont ya.  i like the 1st guy. great looking python. how old is it (ellie)?





Rob_N_Son said:


> How old is she now ?



Thanks Toby, She's much more yellow in person...but I find it hard enough to get a photo of her that's clear, let alone shows her colour (mostly because two dogs seem to have to be EVERYWHERE I am!)
Still can't believe the difference in the EWD, so crazy lol, happy they're happy and you didn't end up having to sell!

She's about 18 months give or take 
She's from this clutch (show's parents etc)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-snakes-43/diamond-hatchlings-156838/

Graham was absolutely excellent to buy from



NuKL7 said:


> My 3 month old classic Bredli, little Zora!
> 
> EDIT: Awwww pics not working  how does everyone post their pics?
> 
> ...



Add them though the "go advanced" menu 


or some people use accounts on image hosting sites like Photobucket, Flickr etc and copy the IMG tag into the thread (that's what I do)
Definitively useful as then you can use the photos in all forums or wherever you like vs uploaded too each place every time


Now that you've edited; Nice Bredli


----------



## Rissi (May 30, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Yeah wicket has got alot of attitude and is really photogenic.
> So happy I picked her. I've got loads of pics of her, haha
> Even the family loves her. She was my gateway reptile to getting a python.
> But mum still doesn't like snakes lol, oh well, at least she lets me keep em now



Wow thats so strange cus my mum has actually BANNED me from getting a lizard. I'm allowed a couple more pythons if i want but she doesn't believe in lizards being in tanks so gets really angry seeing it.
And yes, she is PETRIFIED of my girl. To this day she's never held her, sometimes ma will get all gutsy and pat her then Snuffles looks at her just to see who's touching her and she runs out the room before my eyes can comprehend her exit.


----------



## reptileKev81 (May 30, 2012)

Rissi said:


> Wow thats so strange cus my mum has actually BANNED me from getting a lizard. I'm allowed a couple more pythons if i want but she doesn't believe in lizards being in tanks so gets really angry seeing it.
> And yes, she is PETRIFIED of my girl. To this day she's never held her, sometimes ma will get all gutsy and pat her then Snuffles looks at her just to see who's touching her and she runs out the room before my eyes can comprehend her exit.



I can understand her thinking, mum used to say the same to me. They should be in the wild, not kooked up in a little enclosure, it's cruel, blah blah. 
I explained the difference of captive bred vs wild and told her alot of these captive bred animals wouldnt survive in the wild. They got the easy life and were born into it, they aren't taken from the wild. 

Make sure you let her know that. It might change her views, as it did with my mum


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 30, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> this is one of my favourite hatchies, i like this guy better than my rick walker red
> 
> 
> couple of weeks old
> ...



beautiful dragon mate,just love the colour


----------



## maddog-1979 (May 31, 2012)

thanks mate, i really like him. that pic of him in my hand is probly him at his best, he is very food orientated, and always pulls his best colours out at feeding time.


----------



## danandgaye (May 31, 2012)

View attachment 253860
View attachment 253861



this is an awesome thread,shouldve been put into general,would love to see more snake pics !!


----------



## Rissi (May 31, 2012)

I second that danandgaye


----------



## jedohara (May 31, 2012)

marshall the day i got him 





now 14 months old 






also thought i would put this photo in what he was eating when i got him and what he is eating now 




..........................................................................................................
buddah my female smooth knib tail gecko 
day i got her 




now 5 months old


----------



## Albino93 (May 31, 2012)

not a lizard but my only rep
first photo 3 months old- not very good pic (note: have fixed up cords since, she now cant climb them)
second photo is her today (now 6 months old)

View attachment 253867
View attachment 253868


----------



## Stevo2 (May 31, 2012)

Maggie in chronological order


----------



## moussaka (May 31, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> beautiful dragon mate,just love the colour



Oh my goodness I agree, what a beauty!


----------



## Erebos (May 31, 2012)

Here's one of my frillys 









very pretty boy this one. 

And Another Gtp.








And another Gtp.








And some Boyd's lol.








Some angle heads.











Enjoy  


Cheers Brenton


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 31, 2012)

Smij from arrival to now:


----------



## Jeannine (Jun 1, 2012)

*this is cricket when we first got him 


*






*probably around 6 months in this one

*



*


around 9 months

*





*and finally this one was taken a few months back 

*





*and this is bella, i dont have any of her baby photos as im in the process of buying her, shes around 4 and a 1/2 yrs old and is from Rick's collection

*


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 1, 2012)

BRENTON... WOW. 

mODERATORS ARE YOU ABLE TO MOVE THIS THREAD TO GENERAL?? THIS IS FOR ALL REPTILES GREAT AND SMALL. 

KEEP EM COMING EVERYONE THEY ARE ALL GREAT


----------



## Erebos (Jun 1, 2012)

justdragons said:


> BRENTON... WOW.
> 
> mODERATORS ARE YOU ABLE TO MOVE THIS THREAD TO GENERAL?? THIS IS FOR ALL REPTILES GREAT AND SMALL.
> 
> KEEP EM COMING EVERYONE THEY ARE ALL GREAT



Thx mate  on my way to get me a pair of baby Pygmy pythons now excited as hell. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 1, 2012)

then 














Now


----------



## jakawak (Jun 1, 2012)

this is boofy when I first got her home








. This is her now, still a bit of growing left to do lol 


Eye 4 an eye


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 1, 2012)

Hes a looker jack.. 

perthensis are awesome brenton. I had the plesure of briefly having.


----------



## Rissi (Jun 1, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> Smij from arrival to now:



This python is adorable! such a cute face.


----------



## xJACKx (Jun 1, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Hes a looker jack..
> 
> perthensis are awesome brenton. I had the plesure of briefly having.



Shes* a looker


----------



## dannydee (Jun 1, 2012)

This is the first time I had her outside....





and this is the last time I had her outside.


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ great photo


----------



## Snowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Some more dragons.
View attachment 253955
View attachment 253956


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 1, 2012)

Rissi said:


> This python is adorable! such a cute face.



Thanks Rissi, he's my favourite.


----------



## crazzzylizard (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's my little guyView attachment 253988


----------



## moussaka (Jun 1, 2012)

@dannydee that is a gooooorgeous snake!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Stevo2 said:


> Maggie in chronological order



this is good to see,don't see many frillies



jakawak said:


> this is boofy when I first got her home
> 
> 
> 
> ...



another good looking dragon



Erebos said:


> Here's one of my frillys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love that first shot of the boyds,real guilty look,"whoops he caught me"



KaotikJezta said:


> Smij from arrival to now:



beautiful snakes


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 13, 2013)

Thought id bump this thread as i love to see progression. has anyone got photos of a hatchy scrub to a full grown one??


----------



## jamesjr (Feb 14, 2013)

A few of mine

Coastal, few weeks old - 2 years old



Jungle, day it hatched - 1 year old(pics taked with/without flash)




Olive, day it hatched - 1 year old



RP coastal, few weeks old - 2 years old


----------



## Vixen (Feb 14, 2013)

That RP Coastal is amazing james! Did you breed that one yourself?

Here's some of mine:

Palmerston Jungle ( after first shed and about 2 years later )









Wheatbelt Stimson ( hatchy -> 2.5 years )








RP Proserpine Coastal ( hatchy -> 3 years )








Topaz Woma ( hatchy -> 3 years )








Coastal ( after second shed -> 4 years )


----------



## jamesjr (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice Vixen!!!!

Yes i breed them, parents were normal looking coastals with just the female showing a thin stripe.

Here are some from the same clutch

Few weeks old - 2 years old





This one was a bad feeder, has only just started to feed regularly
Few weeks old - 2 years old


----------



## Vixen (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice, there seems to be a lovely range of patterns there, will be interesting to see if any more of RP are thrown if you breed the siblings.


----------



## zulu (May 6, 2013)

Albino Darwin from Ramsayi , really nice yellow thanks!


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 6, 2013)

Taking a leaf out of pogs book






Freshly hatched








Nearly 9 months old

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JM1982 (May 6, 2013)

OOH! OOH! OOH! Any Bredlis!!?


----------

